# Patchogue, New York, USA



## alexbruso (Jul 20, 2010)

Registration is full? That sucks! Is there anyway you can fit two more people?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 20, 2010)

Rowe just said in a youtube video that he's not going to have a limit anymore. So I'm guessing he'll change that.


----------



## alexbruso (Jul 20, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> Rowe just said in a youtube video that he's not going to have a limit anymore. So I'm guessing he'll change that.



=0 Do you happen to have a link? I didn't see it on his channel. Thanks!


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 20, 2010)

alexbruso said:


> That70sShowDude said:
> 
> 
> > Rowe just said in a youtube video that he's not going to have a limit anymore. So I'm guessing he'll change that.
> ...



2:04


----------



## alexbruso (Jul 20, 2010)

I love you! Thanks!


----------

